
Go Hack Yourself - renafowler
https://medium.com/@davepell/go-hack-yourself-cf56fc69de33#.pxvt076s3
======
jressey
Despite the argument here being obvious, what I like is that the author calls
out the reader. I have, so many times, said to myself "It's all the idiots
that buy the products and click the links that cause the world's problems." It
takes something like this for me to think "I clicked a ton of links that
covered shallow topics this election season, I should try to avoid doing that
next time."

------
dengel
I guess mainstream media is to blame regardless of who gets into office. After
years of hearing the media had a liberal/Democrat bias, now the author tells
me the media has a Republican bias. Oh, no, wait - a bias for the spectacular.
Is this really news to anyone?

